# Any Suggestion To My 200 Gallon Tank



## t1824003 (Jul 30, 2009)

I just bought a 200 gallon tank and I don't know what to put in there. So if you want to gave me some suggestion that would be great. Thank you all.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

it would be a good idea if you told us what do you have so far which way would you like to know: africans, south americans, species only, planted, large fish, small fish... what do you have so far? CONGRATS!! on the newly adquired tank


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I just got a 240, I'm in the same boat.

The betst advice I can give you is... figure out how much you want to pay 1st. then go with something that will fit into your budget. For example, I would love to turn this 240 in to a SPS reef. I don't have have then 10k needed to do it.


----------



## t1824003 (Jul 30, 2009)

The money is not important to me.. So any idea... Big or small fish is find to me.. Bit no saltwater please. Thanks


----------



## t1824003 (Jul 30, 2009)

Also tell me what substrate should I put in there. My tank have nothing in it yet.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

t1824003 said:


> The money is not important to me.. So any idea... Big or small fish is find to me.. Bit no saltwater please. Thanks


what are the dimmentions of the aquarium? what you put in there will depend in the height and lenght of the aquarium. as far as substrate goes, i have eco complete and is doing really well, but the experts can probably recommend something better for a planted.


----------



## t1824003 (Jul 30, 2009)

I have no clue but my tank is 200 tall so it really tall.


----------



## t1824003 (Jul 30, 2009)

Any fish advice?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Well if you have the time to do water changes, I would recomend discus. They are not "hard" to keep, but do need very clean water= lots of water changes.


----------



## t1824003 (Jul 30, 2009)

Then what fish should I put in there..


----------



## t1824003 (Jul 30, 2009)

I mean that kind of fish only or other fish as well... What some of the plant should I put in there??? Do the the discus like plant? What substrate should I put in my tank first.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

you seem not to know much about discus so i wouldn't recommend them as they are very demanding and not really a begginers fish. you could have a very nice community tank with lots of plants. some fish that will do ok are non aggresive cichlids; Angels as the main fish, Apistogramas will mainly use the bottom middle areas, a bunch tetras as the fast swimming/schooling fish, probably some bushy nose/clown plecos that do not get very big and can help some with minor algea and glass cleaning, a school of some coridoras species to help eat food that drops to the bottom............ there are littterally "hundreds" of choices. stay with some fish and concentrate on them though.


----------



## t1824003 (Jul 30, 2009)

I was thinking of stingray.


----------



## Grouper (Sep 29, 2009)

Polypterus!
Ropefish!


----------

